# 2 pf things



## phyro (Nov 5, 2011)

#1 I'm trying to set up a rule that checks a lot of information about incoming requests. For example how would I write a rule that #1 blocks everything, except traffic from, this user, at this ip, with this mac address, from this host name. I.e. I want to hardwire all of my computers and have the firewall reject / not answer ANYTHING else.

The second thing I am trying to do is to make my ftp server available. It's running on another OpenBSD machine on port 21. My ISP blocks port 1-1024 so I wanted to know if it's possible to listen on port 9123 for example and redirect it to port 21. or how to set the port manually on the ftp server? (just using ftp from inetd.conf).


Thanks


----------



## bbzz (Nov 5, 2011)

Please, use complete words/sentences, it's easier to understand.

Take a look at this - http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/


----------

